# 'Penturning Guild' FTLâ€¦.



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

FTL: Webspeak, *F*or *T*he *L*ose.

Iâ€™m looking around the web for more articles on pen turning, trying to get a nice tomb printed out to leaf through when I see the link for the â€˜Penturning Guildâ€™. So, I sign up. Rejected, already used Yahoo password. Ok, Iâ€™ll make anotherâ€¦ rejected, also used. Ok, how about â€œYahoosuxorzâ€, nope used. â€œIhateyahooâ€ â€œdieyahoodieâ€ â€œdeathtoyahooâ€ â€œnonamesleftâ€ â€œM0n5t3râ€ nope, all used. Sonofaâ€¦.. ok, just jarble random letters together till something is accepted. Done. FINALLY!

Next page deeper into the guild, oh, I see, I have to list a *reason* I want to join the guild. You know, incase they think Iâ€™m going there because I like to make homemade icecream not realizing itâ€™s a *penturning* guild. Maybe thereâ€™s a lot of confusion and this is a way to cut down on it. Ooooook.  Done, send.

Another email. Seems Iâ€™m still not in, I have to have my application reviewed. Wow, I had no idea it was an _application_. Are they going to check my credit score next? Maybe mail me an at home urine test. 

Oh, while I was reading in dismay, another email comes through, theyâ€™re no longer using the standard Yahoo signup button, I have to email them directly along with a pic of a pen in order to see if my work is good enough to qualify to join this group. Luckily they add a little note that if I think my work is not good enough I can join the toddlers in the general Yahoo group. So, I have to *qualify* to join a *yahoo* group?!

Seriously folks, what in the h-e-doublehockeysticks is up with that? Itâ€™s freakin penturning. Itâ€™s not rocket science, itâ€™s not the Masons, Iâ€™m not trying to adopt a third world child. Iâ€™m trying to join a freak penmaking â€˜guildâ€™. I realize that they may want to retain some sort of standards but to not allow someone by the quality of their work is a joke. Maybe itâ€™s just meâ€¦â€¦ even if itâ€™s me, itâ€™s still a steaming pile of burl inducer.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 11, 2006)

LMAO!!!![][][][][]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 11, 2006)

a riot [][][][][]
next time i need to swear at someone its gonna be 

YOU NO GOOD steaming pile of burl inducer you.....
pete


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

Heh, can you tell what I've been reading about recently? []


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 11, 2006)

Skye,
Actually I think you are all confused. Membership into the Y! PenMaker's Guild is not automatic. Anyone can be a member of the Yahoo Penturner's group by just joining...just like being a member of this site, the IAP. The Penmaker's guild is a group that being accepted into requires sending a pen to be examined by a group of 'elders'. Some think the PMG is a good thing and others think it isn't. In the middle of the guild's homepage in green print is a notice that the guild does not use the normal joining procedure of yahoo groups, but joining is by application. The joining rules are plainly spelled out, requirements are listed, and being a member is not automatic. Had you read the info on the PMG home page, or the info that you had links to, you would have read all the rules of membership into the PMG. I think you need to pull back on your reins, chill a little, and turn a few pens. But, don't loose your enthusiam! ;-)  Want some of the best penturning information available? Look in the archives and the photo albums of both this site and the Yahoo penturner's group. You will find years of archived penturning information.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JimGo (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with Don.  Also, check out the PMG's albums for some incredible and inspirational pens.  While you're at it, pay attention to the PMG's membership list.  After you've been here for a while, you'll see that many of our regular contributors are also PMG members.  Several other PMG members, including one of the founding "elders", also pop in from time to time to help us out when we have a particularly vexing issue.

Personally, membership in the PMG is something to which I aspire.  I still have a long way to go before I think I'll even be ready to submit a pen, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter.  By the same token, I can understand that someone would not need/want to try to join the PMG.


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

> Membership into the Y! PenMaker's Guild is not automatic. Anyone can be a member of the Yahoo Penturner's group by just joining...just like being a member of this site, the IAP. The Penmaker's guild is a group that being accepted into requires sending a pen to be examined by a group of 'elders'.



That's exactly what I said.

The link I had was the one on this site, which I dont think mentiones anything about having to be accepted. Reading all the text on a join page, I'm one of the 99% who dosent.

Pulling back the reins isnt my strong suit. Chilling, also something I lack. As you said, some think it's a good thing, some think it isnt. Put me down for the 'isnt'. No big deal.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 11, 2006)

So Noted.
To each his own.
Whatever will be will be.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 11, 2006)

Can't find the icon "biting my tongue" []


----------



## JHFerrell (Jan 11, 2006)

another great source of information can be found at
www.thepenshop.net


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2006)

Skye,

I am not a member of the PMG, and probably never will be as innovation is not my strong suit.  Therefore, I have no personal axe to grind.

I do read well enough to comprehend that there are many Yahoo groups that are private, or require moderator approval to join.  Just because something is on the Internet does not mean that everyone in the world has the right to view and/or become a member of everything to which they see the title.  Private organizations are not against the rules of the world.  Just because a high school student wants to join the National Honor Society, acceptance is not a given for a "C" student.  Is this right or wrong?  Doesn't matter, it is simply the way it is.

As pointed out, many of the members here are PMG members.  Most do not mention it; they simply share their expertise with those who request help.  I have been on the receiving end of help from several Guild members, and their assistance has increased my knowledge.  I would like to suggest that you tether your high horse and take the time to return to the PMG home page.  Find the link to the off-site albums and take a few minutes to look at the work of some of the members.  Then, ask yourself "Do I really think I am in the class of some of these penturners?"  If you are honest with yourself, I think you will be a bit humbled.  

If I offended you, I regret it.  If you are offended, please take a moment and consider the way your post could have been taken by members of the PMG.

My thoughts, and mine alone.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 11, 2006)

I am just a guy who turns an occasional pen, so I'm not and won't be a PMG member, but I have no ambition to be either. 
One thing I understand is that after little league the whole team doesn't always get to play. This angers some folks and others just work a bit harder if they want to be seen on the field. Then there is guys like me who don't care and just have fun with what we are doing.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 11, 2006)

The real neat part----they all end up here at IAP


----------



## penhead (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />The real neat part----they all end up here at IAP


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 11, 2006)

Skye,
I don't get it. You try to get into a guild w/out reading all the info about said guild. Get denied entry & then go on a rant about it. The definition of a guild as I understand it is that it is a group of like minded people that are the best at what they do who get together to promote thier art. Also to teach & help other like minded people. To become a member of a guild you have to show that you have mastered your art & have something new & innovative to show & teach others.
That said, I have not reached the level of pen turning that some in the gallery at PMG have shown...YET! I will be a member someday. By limiting the membership to only those that have achieved a certain level of artistry just makes me strive to reach that level. To tell me that something cannot be turned just makes want to try it & make it work. In other words I just want to go.. Nyah Nyah
Keep spinning wood, plastic or whatever & the more you do..the better ya get.
Off my high horse now.


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2006)

> If I offended you, I regret it. If you are offended, please take a moment and consider the way your post could have been taken by members of the PMG.



Not at all man, dont worry about that.

I knew that more than likely someone from the PMG would probably read it because it's only logical that they would also belong to this non-guild group.



> By limiting the membership to only those that have achieved a certain level of artistry just makes me strive to reach that level.



Well, there's two kinds of people in the world, me and yourself. I understand your mind frame, but I don't follow it myself. The idea of not alowing someone to view the holy pages of a penturning guild if they don't meet some standard of artistry is lame to me. It's not only a matter of turning something that cannot be turned, it's if your work is up to their level of worthiness. The idea of being an eliete craftsman that is able to hide himself from lower turners may float some people's boat, but not mine. I've belonged to many groups that are internet based. I've never had to prove myself to anyone. Just because it's understandable to someone doesn't mean I have to get all bubbly over it. Just as they have the right to judge someone's skills, I have the right to think the idea is a joke.

I guess it boils down to I have enough people judging me on a daily basis. The last thing I need is some guy off the internet judging my worth by something I make out of a chunk of wood.


----------



## btboone (Jan 12, 2006)

&gt;The idea of not alowing someone to view the holy pages of a penturning guild if they don't meet some standard of artistry is lame to me.

If you look, you'll see that you are free to read the posts at the Guild even if you are not a member.  The whole idea of the guild is having a place to discuss aspects of pen crafting that is different than the usual stuff that newcomers discuss.  These are people that want to find out about casting their own clips in silver, buying lots of solid gold nibs, machining their own triple lead threads, and other stuff unrelated to kits.  By selecting who's able to get in, they are  able to keep the topics skewed in that direction.


----------



## woodwish (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm glad that there are groups like the PMG, and other exclusive groups.  It's not in my personality to join any of them.  Why would I want to join an exclusive group that lets people like me in it? []  I haven't even ever looked at the PMG group web site, I see more pens on here than I ever intend to try to turn.  I turn a lot of stuff and every piece is better than the last piece I hope, and my pens fall into that same category.  I just don't intend to have someone judge my work to see if it is good enough to belong to their group, but I do understand why others do.  Each to their own! [8D]


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 12, 2006)

Like several others who have responded to your comments, I am a member of the Pen Makers Guild (PMG), and have been since shortly after it was founded almost 3 years ago. 

Since you find the PMG and its members to be so offensive, you have no obligation to read any of my messages, just as I have no obligation to answer any of your questions.


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2006)

I say lock this thread.  we dont need another battle against PMG like the ones before.  This is like a bad flash back.


----------



## ldimick (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom,

I don't think this thread is in danger of turning into a wildfire. Skye expressed some frustration, a few replied, and no harm has been done.

One of the great things about IAP is that we do have a lot of new members and as part of that growth we go through cycles of educating new memebrs. It's up to the veterans to understand this and keep things civil.


----------



## Darley (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




OK Skye, let me tell you something and probably you will ignored, first if you don't like the way of a net site just don't go back again to it, second lots of PGM Members are on this site and can give you very good advice how to make a pens, can you make a pen ?? if yes can you show us some? like that we can make comments on them and to make you improve your skills, then when you fell confident with yourself just send 1 pen to the guild you may be accepted, in the mean time I would sudgest that you come down a bit of your frustation, we are here on IAP to learn and perfect ourself on our Hobby, bussiness or what ever you want call, you have good resource of info and good people who can help you any time you want, please keep your frustation for yourself we are not here to hear that we got our own frustation and we don't bring it to this forum 

Thanks mate


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2006)

Lynn it can evolve into a wildfire very quickly.  Russ has already posted and I am sure alot of others are saying to themselves GAWD not another PMG bashing.  

Skye sorry you dont approve of their requirements.  However it is their ball and court. Therefore, their rules.  If you don't like them just don't visit their site again.  I have sites/forums I refuse to go to due to certain reasons.


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 12, 2006)

I think this topic has been covered enough.  If you want to read more about it, use search as there are plenty of threads.


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

It's stange all the replies that mention that they assume I wont read their post. What makes you think that I wouldent read your reply? The fact that I dont agree with a qualification test, that I prefer people inclusive over exclusive, should lend to the thought that I'm going to read what's posted.

What it boils down to is this. People can say that it's a great idea being among those others who are skilled enough to be deemed members, that's their right, but it makes me wonder this: If you hang out there because they are the best, what are the people here? I just dont see the joy in being a member of a club who turns away someone deemed less skilled. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 12, 2006)

Skye, it's kind of like Duke basketball.  They have something like 18 players on the team.  The school won't allow anyone with an SAT below 1300 to get into the school and that includes the athletes.  Of the 18 players on the team about 8 of them actually played basketball last night.  They stomped Maryland's behind into a mud hole and then stomped the mud hole dry.  There are hundreds of thousands, I dare say multi-millions of basketball players in the US and world.  Only 8 are playing on the best college basketball team in the world right now.  The rest play basketball, can look at Duke play anytime they want, but they just can't be on the floor with them. You can learn a lot looking at the best.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

We are among "those others who are skilled enough to be members" everyday. All of us learn from them and they learn from us on a daily basis. I personally am not a member but really don't have a problem with their process at all. Maybe someday I will be a member.[]
"If you hang out there because they are the best, what are the people here?" In my opinion some of the people that post here are the best at particular aspects of pen turning. We all have our strong suites in our particular fields. Some of the members of the guild or this group may better at a particular style or design of a pen but then I may be better at another style or design. Yet I am not a member. We all learn from each other which allows us each to benefit from every ones area of expertise.
I guess what I am trying to say is, One does not need to be a member of the Guild to be the best. Nor does being a member of the Guild make you the best.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

Skye

I'm a member of PMG, and as many on this list know, I took allot of heat because of this. So If I am a little touchy please accept my appolgies in advance.

1) What is your real name?

2) If you REALLY want to get in to PMG. Submit a pen to them. If you don't get accepted, learn how to make a better pen and try again.

3) If you don't want to get in PMG - quit your whinning and go back to the lathe and turn a pen.


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

Mac, I get your analogy and it make total sense, but thereâ€™s one snag in my mind. Basketball is a game, a competition, something where someone doesnâ€™t just strive to be the best, but to beat others to become that. I donâ€™t put pen turning in that light. I think that a craft, an artform should be something that you do along with someone else. If you want to be the best, you take others with you, you donâ€™t separate yourself from them when youâ€™ve surpassed them. To me, no matter how good I will become, itâ€™ll never be a competition, never be something that I judge another person over. That degrades what the craft is for _me_.

Ron, thatâ€™s what I like about this place. Itâ€™s obvious by looking at the gallery that the people here are good enough by far and theyâ€™re willing to hang out here with the rest of us.


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

Ron #2:

1.) My real name isâ€¦â€¦â€¦ Skye. Whatâ€™s your real name? Certainly not â€œRon.â€

2.) The only reason I wanted to be â€˜inâ€™ the PMG was just to gather info. Submit a pen, shiz no. I donâ€™t do anything for the approval of another person other than employer and spouse and Iâ€™m not starting now. Unless you want to start cooking my dinners, then I may reconsider.

3.) Whining? You may consider it whining, however if someone wants no part of something, I donâ€™t see why they would whine. I think cancer is terrible too, Iâ€™ll complain about it as well, you think Iâ€™m whining about it?

Kissing someone before you punch them doesnâ€™t lessen the blow. If you want to get touchy, get touchy, but donâ€™t apologize for it. Weâ€™ve all got on our big boy pants here.


----------



## penhead (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, I am thinkin' I must take my shoes off to continue to count how many times this topic has been thrashed.

How about everyone agrees to disagree, everyone has there own opinion, and lets move on.


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

No, much too easy, makes too much sense. There must be a catch. You're a tricky one you!


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2006)

All of the PMG messages are available  for anyuone to read. The photo albums are in a gallery off Yahoo and a link is provided on the home page. Anyone can see the member's photos, unkike the 
Y! Penturner's group's photo albums.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> 2.) The only reason I wanted to be â€˜inâ€™ the PMG was just to gather info.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

Skye, allot of people here know my real name is Ron Sardo.

You just remind me of another person who use to be on this list who would never give his reeal full name.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

And then there was those really good Dill pickles that granny made.


----------



## penhead (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite was the salt brine pickles my granddaddy use to make...wish I had still had the recipe [:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing like a fried pickle~[]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

How about a dill pickle malt?


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

Dang it!  Why'd you have to bring up the pickles again????  Since we had the baby two weeks ago, we haven't been able to go out to dinner (doc's say wait at least 2 weeks), and that's the only way I can get out to get the fried pickles!!!!  Gary, John, and Ron, I won't forgive you for this! []


----------



## penhead (Jan 12, 2006)

Every once in a while the local grocery store has dill pickle potato chips...mmmmm. []


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

Heh, no, Skye Maloney is my real name. Not as manly as Sue, but close. Johnny Cash, gotta love it.

Fried pickles, now youre talkin! There's a joint around the corner that has great ones. Super spicey. Dunk them in ranch dressing [^]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Ron...congrats on 1000 posts!![]

I am still languishing here in the 800's.[]


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

Skye, I agree with you. I would never join the Guild because I don't like jumping though hoops. Members of the Guild do turn out fine work but no better than some of the non Guild IAP members. I always thought that someone trying to get into the Guild was on an ego trip. So, I say leave them alone or if the Guild is your cup of tea, go for it....


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 12, 2006)

All I have to say is - the only gripe about PTG I have is that I (again I) feel that the pen I am to submit must be superior and new.  I really think I make some nice pens, but I do have never made anything NEW or DIFFERENT.  But I have made some (not in my photo album) that have been pretty close to perfect (in my eyes); nice finish, every lines up and matches nicely - but again, it's nothing new.  They have just been nice high quality pens - as every one of us should strive for.  Do I make perfect pens on a continual basis?  No.  Do you?  ...probably not.  Do the members of the PTG?  ...again, probably not.

Let's just pass the pickles and go back to our shops.

Have a GREAT day, folks!
Bill


----------



## penhead (Jan 12, 2006)

"...pass the pickles please..."

Try saying that three times real fast..


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

Vlassic sells pickles with tambasco sauce. They real taste good.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />"...pass the pickles please..."
> 
> Try saying that three times real fast..


What did have to do with this post? Why take up space whis this kind of remark? If you don't like what is being talked about close the topic or say nothing...Thank you


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Vlassic sells pickles with tambasco sauce. They real taste good.



Another one...This crap is why I don't come to this group much anymore...


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

I hadn't seen those Ron!  They sound good!  I wonder how they'd taste fried.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doughboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


And your insightful comments such as this and the one above it, along with the truly inspirational pen pictures which you have in your album, have been sorely missed.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doughboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



The idea is to dirvert this thread so there is not a flame war.


Pass the pickles please!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Hey Ron...congrats on 1000 posts!![]
> 
> I am still languishing here in the 800's.[]




Thanks, I think.

I wasn't paying attention, I may have missed it.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

And lets not forget that left over Cornbeef in the frig----just screaming for a Pickle so good rye bread and some mustard.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


No, they will not be missed because this group is so clickish they would never be seen. Most groups like this have keep to the topic rules and for good reason. If you cannot keep to the topic don't post. A very simple and good rule....


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

Gary,
Haven't tried that but I will!
BTW.....If I were you I would slowly back away from the left over cornbeef! I believe by now it looks like a pickle![]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the trolls don't like pickles!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't know I was a member of a click, [:0] just thought this was a place to talk about pens and other absurdities, like pickles.[]


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 12, 2006)

> No, they will not be missed because this group is so clickish they would never be seen. Most groups like this have keep to the topic rules and for good reason. If you cannot keep to the topic don't post. A very simple and good rule....



Doughboy, you have obviously (in less than a month) managed to figure out that this is a clickish group that would not look at your work. So my question to you is... _<b>WHY THE HECK ARE YOU HERE????????</b>_
If we are the clickish group that you claim we are... why are all we all posting all the efforts we make to do a good pen and the way we do them... GEE, I would think that a truly clickish group would be secretive and only distribute their work via email or private messages.. 
I havae been involved in this group since 3/2004 and have found that no one hides the way they do things and are always open to new ideas and fairly critiques others works when asked.. 
If that is a cliqe... then I am proud to say that I am part of that clique.. on this and other sites that do the same...


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I think the trolls don't like pickles!


I am a troll now according to you. I point out a problem with this board and I am a troll...So funny. Well, my good man I am far from it. I can speak from experience about this group. If you are not in the click here you will get treated very bad sooner or later. You need to change your ways if you want IAP to last. This off topic crap because you don't like what is being said is not good policy. Keep it up and IAP has no future...


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 12, 2006)

Skye, if you ask a question on this forum a guild member may be the first to answer it. There are several guild members that are very active on this forum and several have helped me and a lot of other pen turners. 
 Gary, when you're up this way sometime we might go to Jennys Diner for some "frickled pickles and a "sweetdaddy burger".[]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

OK Tom, give it up, what's a sweetdaddy burger?  KY isn't THAT far away from DC!


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

And what's a frickled pickle?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

Jim stop and pick me up on the way---I know where Tom lives.
Heck we can raid his blanks after he takes us out for lunch.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, I am here because this group has taught me how to make some very nice pens. The local penturners said that they have never seen anyone get to the level that I am so fast. I have been reading here for over a year. I am surprized that you have came down here in the dirt as you don't do that much. I enjoy looking at your work and reading your posts...


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 12, 2006)

If you are going to use big words, the least you can do is spell them correctly.

It is "clique"  [}][}]
Definition:
"a group of people who have a like interest"

So what is wrong with that? It seems to me that is exactly what this IAP site is all about, a gethering of people with a "like interest".

Ron, pass the pickles, please.


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 12, 2006)

I am "down here in the dirt" as you call it because I am proud to be a member of a group that freely shares it's ideas... as for people getting dragged over the coals that happens in all groups.. I have been dragged over the coals a few times myself... but I manage to clean myself off and get back to what I think I do well... turn pens and help other turners... not bash the group in general...


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />If you are going to use big words, the least you can do is spell them correctly.
> 
> It is "clique"  [}][}]
> ...


 Too "clickish " (meaning they only hang with
people from their group, No space for outsiders. IAP has a group within a group...


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />I am "down here in the dirt" as you call it because I am proud to be a member of a group that freely shares it's ideas... as for people getting dragged over the coals that happens in all groups.. I have been dragged over the coals a few times myself... but I manage to clean myself off and get back to what I think I do well... turn pens and help other turners... not bash the group in general...



Yes, all groups do have this problem to a degree but as far as penturner groups go IAP has the most problems and it all stems from the click and the off topic posting. IAP could stop a lot of their problems with a rule that does not allow off topic posting such as what got me on my soapbox...


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel that this is the perfect opportunity to introduce my newest pen. I believe it is a first[] Next time I think I need to paint the tubes.[]
Gold Cigar with wood type of sweet pickle.










As always comments and concerns welcome!

_Under no circumstances are the above or any of the pictures that I upload to any forum to be copied and re published in anyway without my consent._


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me how some people can come on a site and see something they don't like, but rather than just ignore it, they have to start bashing people about it and demanding that it fit their mold.  If you don't like this site, try another one.  I think you can find one where you can get at least one person to support you in bashing this site.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW.  What finish did you use on that pickle pen?[]


----------



## AirportFF (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doughboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I've read this post with great interest. On one hand is Skye, saying that the PMG is to exclusive. That's his opinion and I have to respect that. I'm not a member and probably won't bother with it. That's MY choice to make.
On the other hand is Doughboy, basically saying the same thing about this group. And upset because people were trying to change the topic to something less argumentative. But he managed to change the topic to another argument about changing the topic.....confused yet.
I moderate on a motorcycle site. (www.shadowriders.net) and if you want to see threads get hijacked, go there. But go with a VERY thick skin. That's the very nature of an OPEN forum. Questions get asked, answered, and then the topic may change. That's the way this whole internet thing goes.
I find no indication of a clique here. Every question has been answered and the group for the most part is very knowledgable.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Vlassic sells pickles with tambasco sauce. They real taste good.



I'm gonna have to check into this! Sounds great!


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 12, 2006)

jim, "frickled pickles" is just fried pickles and a sweetdaddy burger is three 3/4lb. patties and all the fixins. Gary knows where my blanks are, and he's contributed to my stash. 

Ron did you submit the pickle pen to the guild?[][}]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> <br />jim, "frickled pickles" is just fried pickles and a sweetdaddy burger is three 3/4lb. patties and all the fixins. Gary knows where my blanks are, and he's contributed to my stash.
> 
> Ron did you submit the pickle pen to the guild?[][}]



WOW, that's a heck of a burger!  Sounds right up my alley.

BTW, not to hijack the thread, but if you ever get over to Famous Dave's Barbecue restaurant (chain that is rapidly spreading in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic region), try the Ultimate Burger (may or may not be on the menu, but the waiters will know what it is) - barbecue pulled pork on a burger.  One of the best hamburgers I've had in a LONG time!  (also heart attack on a plate, so for those with heart conditions, beware!)


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I feel that this is the perfect opportunity to introduce my newest pen. I believe it is a first[] Next time I think I need to paint the tubes.[]
> Gold Cigar with wood type of sweet pickle.
> As always comments and concerns welcome!



I think your pickle is a little proud of it's bushings Ron.

May West once said to WC Fields. "Is that a pickle in your pocket or are you glad to see me?"

This post gives that line a whole new meaning.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2006)

I LOVE that pickled pen!![:0][]
I haven`t laughed so much in a long time, keep up the good work everyone! LOL


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

Ron, how much CA did you use on that puppy????


----------



## pete00 (Jan 12, 2006)

ron

i am .....cant think of ,....how ...but why.......did you....a pickle pen...love it.
at least i know there's someone crazier than me, on to the tomatoes.[][][][][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I think your pickle is a little proud of it's bushings Ron.
> 
> May West once said to WC Fields. "Is that a pickle in your pocket or are you glad to see me?"
> ...


It's also not concentric. Seriously, Ron, I've always expected much more from your work. [}][)]


----------



## btboone (Jan 12, 2006)

With a pickle juice finish I see...


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty cool!

hahaha


----------



## penhead (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that a Vlasic or Mt.Olive blank..??


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe Ligget should make a pen out of Haggis.


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG Ron thanks.  HEY can you do a hot dog pencil and maybe a Baron Bun Pen to go with that.   Ill work on the deviled egg  kaleidoscopes.

Two things.  I dont feel this group is cliquish.  I am glad someone tried to turn the thread off from being a flame.  Doughboy you have only been posting for a month sorry to hear you dont like the casual section.  Goodbye if you choose to leave us.

Skye just drop the issue with PMG please.  They made it the way they want to.  As I said before its simple DONT go.  I also said this sounds so like the a previous complaint on them.


----------



## Deere41h (Jan 12, 2006)

Ron is that a sweet or Dill pickle?  Based on what's being said here I think Dill fits better!

I am amazed at how fast you could turn that.  Great use for a cigar pen.

Proud member of the PMG and proud to be a part of IAP as well.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2006)

Gerry
Already tried to do that, but couldn`t catch the "wee beasties"! LOL[][]


----------



## Skye (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> Skye just drop the issue with PMG please.  They made it the way they want to.  As I said before its simple DONT go.  I also said this sounds so like the a previous complaint on them.



Incase you havent noticed, I havent posted in a few pages. People like yourself are keeping this thread at the top.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 12, 2006)

If nothing else, I am glad to see that my "Pickles" idealogy has finally caught on. I guess we can all learn a lot from a pickle.

Fangar


----------



## JimGo (Jan 12, 2006)

Who knew the humble pickle would have such wonderful uses?  Maybe we should send a bunch of pickles to the U.N. in an effort to promote world peace! []

Don't flame me...this was a JOKE, not intended as any kind of political statement!!!!!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 12, 2006)

Fangar,
I never would have guessed you to be a pickle idealogue.


----------



## btboone (Jan 12, 2006)

It started as a dill conceived joke.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey ron, That pen is in quite a pickle[]
Don


----------



## ldimick (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />It started as a dill conceived joke.



Ooooohh!!!

My kids call that a lamb joke - as in BAAAAAAAAAAAD![)]


----------



## scubaman (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm pickled tink to see some people staying hevel-leaded in all this and not cose their lool


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe all these sour jokes that are flying around.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh OH---the Pickle is mightier than the keyboard


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Ron,

To coin the phrase of another; It's the best laugh I have seen in a long time. All I can add to this is NPGJ


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

It just pickles me to death that you all have enjoyed my pen![]


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I call it a lame joke...lol


----------



## airrat (Jan 13, 2006)

Why send a bunch of pickles to the U.N. already a ton of fruit cakes there. []


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 13, 2006)

There you go again w/ the fruitcake jokes.  Now cut that out!!!!! Oh Rochester.


----------



## airrat (Jan 13, 2006)

Would nuts be better?  I could see giving each one a different type of nut as their name.  Kinda of like a can of mixed nuts. [)]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey, hey, hey, enough talking about your nuts. This is a family site.


----------



## woodwish (Jan 13, 2006)

This is why the casual conversation is my favorite place on this site, always good for a laugh even if the puns are really bad.

So what do call a pickle in the middle of the highway?? "Road dill" of course! [][][]


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 13, 2006)

I use to get really pickled when I was younger and I was kinda nuts too.[][]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2006)

"....Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled pens.....naw, that's not right???[]


----------

